# Which rifle should I bring Hog Hunting?



## Zombie Tom (Mar 24, 2007)

In September Ill be going hog hunting in GA.

I already plan on bringing my Glock .40, but I have two rifles to choose from.

I have a Mosin Nagant M44 bolt action that shoots 7.62x54.

Or

I could bring my SKS semi-auto that shoots 7.62x39.

I would much rather bring the SKS, but do you think that might be too small of a round to be hunting with?


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

shot placement..plus, the sks isnt that much smaller


----------



## squirrelshooter97 (Mar 20, 2007)

pretty much like choosing between a 30-30 and a 308 so take ur pick.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

squirrelshooter97 said:


> pretty much like choosing between a 30-30 and a 308 so take ur pick.


Maybe you should rethink that a bit... 30-30's are 100-150 yard distance guns at max. .308 on the other hand can be shot 500 yards or more with a good marksman behind it. Maybe a 30-06 vs. .308, that contreversy will be going on and on forever, but most people would say the .308 would be better just because they aren't all lever or pump so you can shoot farther more accurately.

As for which gun to use, I don't think it matters a whole lot. I'd go for the bigger one personally but I wouldn't think the 7.62x39 would be that much undergunned than the 7.62x54. I'm not too familiar with either of them, though, so maybe the 39 wouldn't work very well?


----------



## squirrelshooter97 (Mar 20, 2007)

what i meant is the 7.62x54 is similar in power to the 308 i have a mosin nagant and it is in between the 308 and 3006 as far as case capacity. the 7.62x39 is very simlar in power to the 30-30 just as is the 7.62x54 is to the 308.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Ah, I gotcha. I thought you where saying it was basically a toss up.


----------



## squirrelshooter97 (Mar 20, 2007)

yeah youll have those misunderstandings especially on the internet


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah, that and I've never really taken a good look at the power of either of those rounds. I know a few people that have both but they mostly just have those guns just to say they have 'em.


----------



## squirrelshooter97 (Mar 20, 2007)

most people arent familiar with the metric calibers really i know i wasnt till i started wanting a military surplus rifle and got my mosin. but once you get u find out they really arent that much different. i think its just the name. for some people if you told them you had a 7.62x63mm theyd think you were nuts but in reality you are talkin bout the good ole trust worthy 30-06.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

If you can get your hands on some 150gr sorftpoints for your sks and keep your shots under 150yds you'll be ok. Forget about fmj and hollowpoint rounds. The 7.62X54 with softpoint ammo would be my choice as long as its a good shooter.


----------



## squirrelshooter97 (Mar 20, 2007)

yeah second that. i can find 203 grain softpoints in 7.62x54 and they pack a wallop. i shot a 4x4 block of wood and it had fairly good expansion too i believe it was brown bear brand from russia.


----------



## squirrelshooter97 (Mar 20, 2007)

not sure what is availiable in ur area though. :sniper:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

The 7.62x54 would be my preference of the two. Close in ballistics to the British 303 and the low end of the 308, it will do very well for deer and wild hog hunting. Unlike what some think, the 7.62 x 39mm is not close to the power of the 30-30. Designed to push 125-130 grain bullets at 2300 fps where as the old 30-30 will do that with a 170 grain bullet. You can load or possible get heavier bullets for the 7.62 x 39mm but velocity will greatly suffer and as a result penetration and expansion will also suffer. Not saying it won't work but if I were hunting boar on foot or in thick brush and there was a chance of a close encounter I'd want something will plenty of pig busting power.


----------



## squirrelshooter97 (Mar 20, 2007)

gohon, do u happen to know the case dimensions of the 30-30 i couldnt find em. just curious by the way.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Case length 2.0395 max
Case Dia. 0.4215
Case mouth OD 0.3301
Rim Dia. 0.5060
Shoulder is 0.1216 at 15 degrees


----------



## squirrelshooter97 (Mar 20, 2007)

thanx


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

The Mosin's going to be lighter to carry than the SKS (I'm guessing the SKS is a Yugoslavian 59/66 with the grenade launcher), but the safety on a Mosin is a royal PITA. Mosins can be fussy with what ammo they like, and where the the point of impact can vary a lot for different loads. I'd make sure I get a TON of practice with my chosen load before I try to hunt with it. If your Mosin has ever had a problem with typical Mosin-sticky-bolt, you're going to want to make sure that you have that resolved before you try to hunt with it. I've never been anywhere near hogs, but I hear they can be pretty cranky. I'd hate to wound one, and have it come after me while I try to smack the bolt open with my palm... pop the bayonet out just in case . Ideally, I'd choose the power of the Mosin, but the pain in the neck safety has always kept me from taking any one of my 3 hunting.... however, with the fireball that comes out of the muzzle of a Mosin carbine, you might wind up with the hog barbecued on the spot . (For you guys who've never been at the range when a guy touches off a Mosin carbine at dusk, you're missing out!)

On the other hand, if you practice up with your SKS, you shouldn't have a problem cleanly killing a hog. It's also easier to practice with since you don't get such a beating from it. I'm a much better shot with an SKS than I am with a Mosin for only one reason: I enjoy shooting the SKS more.

If you're a good shot with the Mosin, are comfortable with working the safety as quickly as you may need to, and your M44 doesn't have a sticky bolt, go that way.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

omegax said:


> however, with the fireball that comes out of the muzzle of a Mosin carbine, you might wind up with the hog barbecued on the spot . (For you guys who've never been at the range when a guy touches off a Mosin carbine at dusk, you're missing out!)


That would be what I call one HELL of a target indicator! :wink:


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Jiffy said:


> That would be what I call one HELL of a target indicator! :wink:


No doubt! That was one big drawback, but the Russians were more about making a gun that they could turn out literally millions of than fixing that particular problem. I tell ya what, if I were a Russian soldier fighting at night, I wouldn't have minded the ludicrously-long 91/30 version.

It doesn't really surprise me that the siege of Stalingrad didn't last through the winter... it probably wasn't the Russian snipers as much as it was that the Germans got sick of the guys equipped with the 91/30s bayonetting them from across the river.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

The 91/30 with bayonet were very long. My aunts husband uses his SKS for hogs. He said that using any of the US hunting ammo gave him good results. He said that is 03 Springfield puts them down better. Like he said when you are hunting you are not guaranteed every thing to go perfect. That is why he likes the SKS better. If he needs to follow up with a second or third shot he can. We all know that the bolt can be worked fast but he likes the auto.

What ever you decide to take practice with it a lot.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I own both a Mosin Nagant M44 and a few SKS's. I personally would take an SKS. The Mosin kicks like a mule and as previously mentioned, the safety design is cumbersome. Wolf 154 grain for a SKS has been a good round for me.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Mossy, you should have talked him into taking the Nagant and then sold him yours as a backup!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Sheez your right Horsager !!!

P.S.
If anyone in my local area is interested in a nice Mosin, PM me. I will sell it !!!


----------



## squirrelshooter97 (Mar 20, 2007)

how would you get rid of the sticky bolt problem cause mine is deffinetly sticky when you touch off maybe five rounds it takes alot to get it out of the chamber.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

squirrelshooter97 said:


> how would you get rid of the sticky bolt problem cause mine is deffinetly sticky when you touch off maybe five rounds it takes alot to get it out of the chamber.


Sticky bolt is usually a result of cosmoline left in the chamber. When you shoot the rifle, it melts and forms a glue to the casing. This is particularly bad with lacquer coated ammo.

I got a 28 gauge bore swab, and the end piece from a broken (don't ask) cleaning rod, and an electric drill... you probably see where I'm going with this. Put the swab onto the end piece of a segmented cleaning rod, and chuck it into your drill, I gave mine a BATH in solvent and gave it a good spin in the chamber. Really work it up and down. Just be VERY careful not to get it too far in there and damage the start of the rifling! I marked mine with tape to mark how far I could go. I worked it for a couple of minutes, cleaned off the swab, and did it again for another couple of minutes.

It's helped both of my Mosins that had the problem... I got tired of people looking at me like my old guns were junk at the range when I had to smack the bolt open with my palm!


----------



## squirrelshooter97 (Mar 20, 2007)

thanx bud


----------

